# First CBT session tomorrow and I'm nervous



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's a trial session from a school psychiatrist to see if CBT is for me or not. The doctor expressed quite a bit of doubt about my ability to 'connect' with the therapy; she wasn't sure if I would be able or willing to fully immerse myself in the process. Of course, I took this as a huge insult meaning that I'm lazy and useless, but I'm hoping she didn't mean it that way (she probably didn't... I just take everything as a huge insult...)

Anyway, my main question is this: what should I do to make this therapy as effective as it can possibly be? I was going to cancel my appointment after I thought about what the CBT would entail; I've never been good at completing homework and I'm not always sure that I'm truly committed to changing my negative thought patterns.

I'm also nervous because the doctor pushed meds on me that I have already tried and do not wish to try again. I declined, but she told me to read up on the medication and think about trying it again anyway. She said that I may just not have known enough about the medications when I first took them (not true, but whatever). I feel a little uncomfortable going to a doctor who doesn't seem to believe what I say. But, then again, I'm going on how she 'seems'--and that might not be the case at all.

Hm.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Tell her you still don't want to, if that is the case. But will keep that option open. Being nervous is normal. Don't expect anything else for a couple sessions. You'll be okay!! I'm proud of you for going.


----------

